# مساعدة بتصميم هوائي



## aihamxxxx (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .... أنا عضو جديد وقد أعجبني محتوى موقعكم وأظنكم قادرين على إفادتي 
بطلبي وهو :
ما هو أفضل هوائي للإرسال والاستقبال على تردد 70.700 ميغا هيرتز
باستطاعة خمسة واط للإرسال
طبعا التعديل ترددي fm 
أرجو إن أمكن وضع صورة مع الأبعاد موضحة عليها 

ملاحظة : جربت هوائي عمودي بطول 3 متر ولم يؤمن مسافة أكثر من 1 كم وهوائي أفقي (دايبلي) بطول 3م لكل فرعة ونفس النتيجة


----------



## stihah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا اخى التردد المستخدم عالى جدا 70 جيجاهرتز ودا عاوز طبق دش مش ديبول عادى
لان لو قسمت سرعة الصوت على التردد 70 جيجاهرتز يعطيك طول موجى اقل من 0.4 سنتميتر
يعنى الديبول بتاعك يكون طوله 0.4 سم وده مش ممكن
سرعة الصوت = 300*10^8 سم/الثانية

والله اعلم


----------



## aihamxxxx (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا أقول 70 ميغا و 700 كيلو


----------



## aihamxxxx (10 نوفمبر 2009)

stihah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا اخى التردد المستخدم عالى جدا 70 جيجاهرتز ودا عاوز طبق دش مش ديبول عادى
> لان لو قسمت سرعة الصوت على التردد 70 جيجاهرتز يعطيك طول موجى اقل من 0.4 سنتميتر
> يعنى الديبول بتاعك يكون طوله 0.4 سم وده مش ممكن
> ...


 
طبعا تقصد سرعة الضوء...... وبهذا يكون طول الهوائي اللازم هو قسمة 300.000.000 على 70700000 وتساوي 4.2 م هل كلامي صحيح ؟ وهل يمكن أن يكون الهوائي غير نوع العمودي أفضل؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى
1- الهوائى يكون ربع طول الموجة أو نصف طول الموجة حسب الإعاقة المطلوبة
2- يجب أن تحدد ما إذا كان الإتصال من نقطة لنقطة أو مشاع مثل محطات الإذاعة لتحدد نوع الهوائى المناسب
3- بأى مستقبل حددت أنه يستقبل 1 كم لأن اجهزة الإستقبال العادية تبدأ من 80 ميجا
4- كم المسافة التى تتوقعها من 5 وات ؟


----------



## aihamxxxx (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> 1- الهوائى يكون ربع طول الموجة أو نصف طول الموجة حسب الإعاقة المطلوبة
> 2- يجب أن تحدد ما إذا كان الإتصال من نقطة لنقطة أو مشاع مثل محطات الإذاعة لتحدد نوع الهوائى المناسب
> 3- بأى مستقبل حددت أنه يستقبل 1 كم لأن اجهزة الإستقبال العادية تبدأ من 80 ميجا
> 4- كم المسافة التى تتوقعها من 5 وات ؟


 
مشكور...
1- ربع طول الموجة أي 1 متر تقصد ؟ أو نصفه أي 2 متر ؟ وما معنى (الإعاقة المطلوبة )
2- الاتصال من مكان ثابت إلى عدة نقاط أي البث دائروي
3- المستقبل أكيد ليس جهاز راديو عادي بل هو مرسل ومستقبل وبنفس التردد وأعتقد أن المدى ليس له علاقة بالمستقبل بل بقوة المرسل
4- وأتوقع من 5 واط على الأقل 5 كيلو متر لأنه عندي مرسل باستطاعة 1/2 واط مداه 1كم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

aihamxxxx قال:


> مشكور...
> 1- ربع طول الموجة أي 1 متر تقصد ؟ أو نصفه أي 2 متر ؟ وما معنى (الإعاقة المطلوبة )


الهوائى له مقاومة لأنه دائرة رنين و كما تذكر من التلفاز هوائى ياجى كان له معاوقة 300 أوم و مالم تكن معاوقته = معاوقة خط التغذية سيحدث فقد للطاقة وقد بدأت شرح خطوط نقل القدرة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76547.html
ولكن لم اجد الاهتمام الكافى
هذا الرابط يوضح العلاقة بين الهوائى و دائرة الرنين بالرسوم المتحركة
http://www.radartutorial.eu/06.antennas/an08.en.html


> 2- الاتصال من مكان ثابت إلى عدة نقاط أي البث دائروي
> 3- المستقبل أكيد ليس جهاز راديو عادي بل هو مرسل ومستقبل وبنفس التردد وأعتقد أن المدى ليس له علاقة بالمستقبل بل بقوة المرسل


معادلة المدى ترتبط بقدرة المرسل و حساسية المستقبل وكسب كل من هوائى المرسل والمستقبل و نوع الوسط بينهما إن كان مفتوع أو به عوائق و أجسام تسبب انعكاس


> 4- وأتوقع من 5 واط على الأقل 5 كيلو متر لأنه عندي مرسل باستطاعة 1/2 واط مداه 1كم


 من قال هذا؟ هناك معادلة معروفة هى قانون التربيع العكسى أى كلما زادت المسافة قل مستوى الطاقة بنسبة مربع المسافة
أى زيادة المسافة خمس مرات يقلل مستوى الطاقة عند الهدف بنسبة 1/25
أى بنفس الهوائيات و نفس المستقبل تحتاج 25 وات للحصول على نفس قوة إشارة الإستقبال السابقة


----------



## aihamxxxx (11 نوفمبر 2009)

من قال هذا؟ هناك معادلة معروفة هى قانون التربيع العكسى أى كلما زادت المسافة قل مستوى الطاقة بنسبة مربع المسافة
أى زيادة المسافة خمس مرات يقلل مستوى الطاقة عند الهدف بنسبة 1/25
أى بنفس الهوائيات و نفس المستقبل تحتاج 25 وات للحصول على نفس قوة إشارة الإستقبال السابقة[/quote]

مشكور جدا رغم أني لم أفهم كثيرا كلام الموقع الذي وضعته لي ( أنا لست مهندس لكن فني إتصالات لاسلكي موجه ) إلا أن الكلام أعلاه واضح من حيث تناقص القدرة ..... 
إن حساسية المستقبل عندي أفضل من 1 ميكرو فولت ..... 
المهم أريد أبعاد وشكل أفضل هوائي للارسال والاستقبال على التردد السابق ، على فكرة هوائي الجهاز الأساسي عمودي بطول 90 سم لكني أريد وضعه داخل بناء وسحب نازل هوائي من السطح للداخل 25 متر وأرجو إفادتي ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولو أنني أكثرت الكلام عليكم...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

aihamxxxx قال:


> مشكور جدا رغم أني لم أفهم كثيرا كلام الموقع الذي وضعته لي ( أنا لست مهندس لكن فني إتصالات لاسلكي موجه ) إلا أن الكلام أعلاه واضح من حيث تناقص القدرة .....


اردت من الموقع فقط توضيح كيف أن الهوائى هو دائرة رنين من الرسم المتحرك


> إن حساسية المستقبل عندي أفضل من 1 ميكرو فولت .....
> المهم أريد أبعاد وشكل أفضل هوائي للارسال والاستقبال على التردد السابق ، على فكرة هوائي الجهاز الأساسي عمودي بطول 90 سم لكني أريد وضعه داخل بناء وسحب نازل هوائي من السطح للداخل 25 متر وأرجو إفادتي ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولو أنني أكثرت الكلام عليكم...


 وضعة داخل مبنى سيقلل من اشعاعه خاصة لو فيه مسلح
المشكلة فى قدرة الإرسال
لو اردت استخدام نفس القدرة يجب أن يكون من نقطة لنقطة حيث يعوض استخدام عواكس للهوائى نقص القدرة من خلال تركيز الإرسال و تجميع الإستقبال


----------



## صخر العبسي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد تصميم دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالموجات fm (موجات الراديو)


----------

